
Show HN: New time and daylight application - dassreis
https://chronozone.xyz/
======
scrumper
It's great. The 12, 24, and light clock visualization is particularly good.

In terms of feedback, only one thing: The first thing I tried didn't work.
This was dragging the map so I could explore the effect of latitude on day
length in both hemispheres. It appears to only support the case where the
crosshairs are near an actual city (which is not possible deep down in the
southern hemisphere).

~~~
Zikes
This might benefit from the code at
[https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4597134](https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4597134),
which uses lat/long directly.

~~~
dassreis
I like that. Big fan of D3

------
dassreis
Just finished this little application that shows the current time in any zone
and a sort of animated daylight clock that adjusts according to map
coordinates. Value any feedback and a few social shares if it's any good.
Thanks for looking.

~~~
kseistrup
I can't see the blue shades in the daylight clock with µblock running (in
Chromium on Linux), so at first I didn't understand what the purpose of the
website is, but it looks great in an incognito window — and thus without
µblock — in the same browser.

~~~
dassreis
Hi. Thanks. Don't know how to address that. Must be something to do with the
XHR for the timezone info.

~~~
kseistrup
Did you change anything? It works now, outside of incognito mode, with µblock
running.

~~~
dassreis
That's good. No, nothing changed

~~~
kseistrup
I hate when software gets creative…

------
niftich
The clock took me a while to understand, but then I realized it's much more
intuitive than I assumed and I was reading too much into it.

Here's what's going on:

\- At the center of the map is the crosshairs. Whereever this crosshair is,
all other information will be a function of this location.

\- The inner analog clock shows timezone-legal official time at the crosshairs
on a traditional, 12-hour clock dial.

\- The outer dial shows a 24-hour day's hours. The magenta dot indicates that
location's current solar time, and therefore, its progression through the day.

\- The colorbands immediately inside the outer dial show each phase of the day
at that location, keyed by the outer dial. The legend for each color is on the
right.

Honestly, the impedance mismatch between the inner 12-hour dial and the outer
24-hour dial confused me at first.

~~~
fluxquanta
>Honestly, the impedance mismatch between the inner 12-hour dial and the outer
24-hour dial confused me at first.

Likewise. It took me a second to realize that while the hour hand on the clock
appears to be pointing at the "Astronomical twilight" shaded portion of the
ring for my location, those two elements are completely unrelated.

~~~
jMyles
> It took me a second to realize that while the hour hand on the clock appears
> to be pointing at the "Astronomical twilight" shaded portion of the ring for
> my location, those two elements are completely unrelated.

This matches my experience precisely.

------
nrjames
This is great. You know what would really take it to the next level? Tides! It
would be awesome if micro-adjustments along the coast showed the times of low
and high tides. My parents, who live along the coast, would use it multiple
times/day. Most tide applications are a little too complex for their needs.

------
RankingMember
This is very nice. The only thing I'd like better is if it changed on the fly
as you scrolled around (rather than you needing to have the screen
stationary).

~~~
wongarsu
This would be a big improvement, making it much easier to explore the map.

------
stilldavid
I like it! Two feature requests: deep linking to specific
cities/coordinates/whatever, and geolocating me so I don't have to use the
search bar first thing.

------
emilyfm
Very nice. As somebody else mentioned, the length of the day would be nice (it
could be a third column of times).

The time zone borders map is a bit low resolution so in some places it gets it
wrong (for example the northern sides of Roche Harbor, WA and Eastport, MA).
Also seems to be a few years out of date (doesn't show America/Santa Isabel).
But I expect these are outside your control.

Sometimes it's nice to know the expected daylight in a place that you might
visit later in the year, so a way to choose the day of the year would be
useful. Perhaps a year-long slider across the bottom of the page that points
to a date (defaulting to today)?

------
filleokus
Nice app, good work OP! I currently use
[http://suncalc.net](http://suncalc.net) for stuff like this, something I
really value that Chronozone doesn't seem to have yet is the ability to select
different times of the year, as well as seeing the movement of the sun during
the day.

------
donjh
Was recently reading about the photography "Golden hour"[0], and this is very
relevant. Bookmarked - thanks!

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_hour_(photography)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_hour_\(photography\))

------
smcdow
Love this, good work. Some suggestions (these are my own little quirks):

\- (desktop) Zooming is on the cursor, rather than on the crosses at the
center. Don't know if that's a maps thing or not. Kind of annoying to position
location on the center, then zooming to where ever the cursor happened to be.

\- would love it if it showed the duration of the day (HH:MM:SS) (in addition
to the time of day for sunrise and sunset), and also the duration between
{astronomical, nautical, civil} dawn and dusk.

All that being said, this is a really good app.

------
vitno
This isn't actually accurate with regard to China Standard Time... All of
China is one timezone, despite spanning 5 of them.

------
shermozle
This is great. It's be good if the lat/lon was updated in the URL so you could
bookmark your own city.

------
Cenk
Wow, great way of visualising this. I recently moved from Istanbul to
Stockholm so this kind of stuff has been on my mind quite a lot. What I’d also
love is the ability to see how the daylight clock for different times of year
- would love to see Stockholms graphic for midsummer or winter, for example.

------
cmdrfred
Pretty ui, I'd like to see a physical alarm clock like this.

------
zokier
Interesting that in this 24h clock face 0 is at the bottom, instead of what I
think is more conventional top. Of course it is pretty arbitrary either way.

------
sjmulder
I like this a lot. For some reason it doesn’t quite work in Safari on Mac as
the fields don’t get populated, but in Chrome it worked very well.

------
Jean-Philipe
Doesn't seem to handle DST. Otherwise, great thing! Makes me want to use it
everyday!

------
ablation
Very enjoyable little app, OP! Useful too.

------
crawlerie
Are you supposed to see anything? I only see a crosshair overlaid on Google
Maps.

Firefox 47.0.1 on W7 x64

